# Aide pour un premier contrat, s'il vous plait



## David (12 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Je débute mon activité d'assistant maternel et j'ai une première proposition de contrat. 
Il est un peu atypique et j'aimerai avoir votre aide pour ne pas faire d'erreur et choisir les meilleures options.

Voici les horaires qui m'ont été donné:           
Semaine 1 : 2 jours 8h - 17h30 / 2 jours 8h -18h        9h30x2, 10hx2  soit 39h
Semaine 2 : 2 jours 8h30 - 18h00 / 2 jours 8h -18h        9h30x2, 10hx2  soit 39h
Semaine 3 : 2 jours 9h - 18h30 / 2 jours 8h -19h        9h30x2, 11hx2  soit 41h
Semaine 1....

Les parents souhaitent prendre 3 semaines de congés en plus des 5 semaines de cp.
Donc, si mes calculs sont exacts, il s'agirait d'un contrat de 44 semaines donc moins de 46 semaines.
Autre particularité: le contrat débuterait le 2 janvier 2023 et l'enfant sera scolarisé en septembre 2023. 
Il est probable (mais pas certain) que je ne poursuive pas ce contrat en septembre car le périscolaire n'est pas intéressant pour moi.
Mon taux horaire sera de 3.6 €/h Net.
J'espère n'avoir oublié aucune information. 
Quel est votre avis sur ce contrat s'il vous plait ? Quel forme de contrat dois-je proposer ?
Cordialement


----------



## Aurélie22 (12 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, vous devez faire un contrat en année incomplète même si vous pensez arrêter en septembre 2023.
Ensuite vous devez compter le nombre de semaine 1, de semaine 2, et semaine 3.
Vous faites une mensualisation pour chaque semaine 
Ex: nbres de semaine 1 x tx horaire x 44 semaines / 12
Nbres de semaine 2 x tx horaire x 44 semaines / 12
Nbres de semaine 3 x tx horaire x 44 semaines /12
Vous additionnez ensuite les 3 résultats et vous trouvez votre mensualisation.
J’espère que j’ai été assez claire.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (12 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Aurélie22 vous faite  erreur , sur 2 rythme il y a 39 h semaine donc mensualisation en 2 temps  et le calcul des 2 mensualisation ne se fait pas sûr 44 semaine

1) 39h x taux horaire x nombre de semaines : 12
2) 41 h x taux horaire x nombre de semaines : 12

Et vous additionner le total des 2 , attention les calculs de font toujours en brut

Votre contrat sera un CDI en année incomplète 44 semaines

Surtout indiquer bien dans le contrat les jours et horaire travailler pour chaque rythme ainsi que les semaines off

Pour compter le nombres de semaines a 39 et 41 h vous prenez un calendrier et vous stabilité d une couleur les semaines à 39 h et d une autre celle a 41 h sur 1 an 

En septembre 2023 si l enfant rentre a l école les PE devront vous présenter un avenant et libre à vous d accepter ou refuser


----------



## Sandrine2572 (12 Novembre 2022)

J ai oublier 😀

Bienvenu dans la famille des Assmat David 😉


----------



## Lijana (12 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour David,
vous devez prendre un calendrier, soulignez dans ce calendrier vous 5 semaines de vacances et les 3 semaines d'absence de l'enfant, puis il vous faudra demander au PE combien de semaines pour chaque horaire. Une fois établi le nombre de  différentes types de semaines, soulignez-le avec une couleur différente pour chaqu'une. c'est important de bien définir les semaines pour éviter les malentendus après.

Vous allez donc faire un contrat sur 3 semaines types et sur 44 semaines

Semaine type 1 39H/S horaires different de la semaine type 2
Semaine type 2 39H/S horaires différents de la semaine type 1
Semaine type 3 41H/S

Combien des semaines pour chaque type de semaine? je ne sais pas.

 voici un exemple:

Semaine type 1.    39H/S *15 semaines= 585    
Semaine type 2.    39H/S *15 semaines= 585
Semaine type 3.    41H/S *14 semaines= 574
           total                    44 semaines= 1744Heures par an/12

LISSAGE= 145,33H/MOIS

Notez  bien dans votre contrat que vous ne faites pas de périscolaire.


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Novembre 2022)

Comme les collègues ont expliqué calendrier et stabilo et surtout pas de moyenne ! et vous noterez que les HC succeptibles d'être faites seront avec votre accord car vous vous réservez le droit de les refuser et si toutefois il y en avait de récurrentes la mensualisation serait à recalculer car cela voudrait dire que les PE ont sous-estimé leur demande ... bienvenue parmi nous toutes et tous David !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir et bienvenue..

En brut les calculs. Jamais en net.  Jamais vraiment jamais


----------



## David (13 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour et merci de votre accueil. Je suis très heureux de rejoindre cette belle profession.

Je vous remercie pour vos conseils. Je prends mon stabilo et mon calendrier. (et je fais les calculs en brut)
Mais si je calcule sur une année, que faire pour les mois de septembre, octobre, novembre, décembre, sachant que les horaires seront forcément modifiés ? Les parents ne pourront pas me donner les semaines travaillées pour ces mois...
Cordialement,


----------



## Sandrine2572 (13 Novembre 2022)

C est tout simple David 

En septembre l enfant va rentrée a l école , les PE devront vous présenter un avenant avec dessus les nouveaux horaires et jours ainsi que la nouvelle mensualisation
Ensuite libre a vous d accepter ou de refuser ,  vous pourrez aussi augmenter votre tarif horaire vue que moins d heure .

Si vous refusez l avenant , soit les PE vous licencie  ,soit il continue le contrat tel qu il es


----------



## Lijana (13 Novembre 2022)

Et pour compléter la réponse de Sandrine 2572,

À la fin du contrat , il y aura une régularisation d’heures.


----------



## David (13 Novembre 2022)

Pardon. Je crois que je me suis pas très clair (ou peut-être que c'est dans ma tête que ce n'est pas clair).
J'ai bien compris pour l'avenant que me proposeront les parents en septembre.

C'est aujourd'hui, pour le calcul du salaire mensualisé à partir de janvier que je me pose la question. Je peux calculer le nombre de semaines travaillées jusqu'à août, mais après? Dois-je considérer que je ne travaille plus à partir de septembre? Ca ne ferait plus 44 semaines du coup mais beaucoup moins...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (13 Novembre 2022)

Vous ne pouvez pas considérer que vous aller travailler jusqu'à septembre 2023 car vous ne le savez pas , peu être que vous accepterez l avenant en septembre ( l avenant doit vous êtes presenter minimum 1 mois avant ) , peu être que le contrat s arrêtera avant septembre pour x raison 

Pour le contrat vous calculer votre mensualisation sur 1 année  et si le contrat s arrête en septembre ou avant il faudra faire une régularisation


----------



## Tatynou1 (13 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour David et Bienvenue 🥳

Déjà faire un CDI ! en Année Incomplète sur 44 semaines
💥 notez bien les numéros de semaines qui correspondent à VOS vacances et les numéros des semaines de NON-ACCUEIL !!! c'est différent!

Sinon je compterai les semaines 1, 2 et 3 jusqu'au 31 décembre 2023.
C'est ce qui me parait le + logique .... car comme pour tout contrat, on calcule la mensu sur 1 an alors qu'on ne sait jamais jusqu'à QUAND va se poursuivre le contrat (la mensualisation est reconduite "automatiquement" à chaque anniversaire du contrat).

Notez dans votre contrat que vous ne faites PAS les scolaires et que la rupture du contrat sera faite par le PE (licenciement car rentrée en maternelle) (PAS de démission de votre part, car vous vous êtes entendu sur ce point ,  donc pas besoin d'avenant).

Fin juillet / début août, vous recevrez votre lettre de licenciement (⚠️ aux dates pour le préavis)

*** pensez à la régularisation du salaire (toujours à faire en AI) et au paiement des CP ****

et on passe à un autre contrat .... etc ... BON COURAGE !👨‍👦‍👦👨‍🍼


----------



## Tatynou1 (13 Novembre 2022)

grrrrrrr je corrige : 



Tatynou1 a dit: 


> les numéros des semaines de NON-ACCUEIL


de l'enfant en question : car VOUS n'avez droit qu'à 5 semaines de CP et pour le calcul s'est beaucoup mieux de savoir c'est quelles semaines...



Tatynou1 a dit: 


> jusqu'au 31 décembre 2023.


bon à 1 jour près : jusqu'au 1er janvier 2024 !


----------



## MeliMelo (13 Novembre 2022)

David, nous calculons toujours nos contrats sur une année. C'est une mensualisation, ça correspond à une sorte de moyenne, même en congés, vous toucherez cette mensualisation. Donc en septembre, si arrêt de contrat, il y aura des papiers spécifiques à faire dont une régularisation de salaire. Si la régul est en votre défaveur, vous ne devrez rien au parent, si elle est en votre faveur, le parent vous remboursera le manque à gagner. Ne vous inquiétez pas pour les mois qui restent, faites comme si vous alliez travailler toute l'année, avec le même type de semaines en septembre/octobre/novembre/décembre. Comme c'est une moyenne lissée sur l'année, il n'y aura pas de grosse régul, le plus gros souvent à payer pour les parents à la fin d'un contrat sont les congés payées en plus du dernier salaire (il y a aussi une indemnité de licenciement), et encore que là, comme c'est un arrêt en septembre, ils n'auront pas beaucoup de congés à vous payer. Pour vos congés acquis avant mai 2023, demander leur un paiement en juin 2023, ce sera plus simple. Si je comprends bien, vous allez avoir 8 semaines d'absence de janvier à août, cela va faire un petit contrat avec une petite mensualisation équivalent à 6 mois de travail au global, à vous de voir si cela est avantageux pour vous.


----------



## Tatynou1 (13 Novembre 2022)

@David vous pouvez aussi noter sur votre contrat que les indemnités vous seront dues SANS condition d'ancienneté


----------



## Sandrine2572 (13 Novembre 2022)

Méli-mélo je vais rectifier un point , c est pas les cp acquis avant mai mais les cp acquis jusqu'au 31 mai qui son obligatoirement payer avec le salaire de juin


----------



## MeliMelo (14 Novembre 2022)

oui pardon, merci de la précision. Avant fin mai.


----------



## David (14 Novembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup pour vos nombreuses réponses et votre accueil. J'attends quelques précisions de la part des parents et je vous posterai mon calcul.
A bientôt !


----------



## David (23 Novembre 2022)

Un petit mot pour clôturer le sujet. Les parents ont finalement préféré un accueil collectif. Mais ça m'aura au moins permis de réfléchir à ce type de contrat qui n'était pas forcément très intéressant. J'ai d'autres rendez-vous...
Merci pour vos avis.
A bientôt


----------

